# Woodstock Specialty Show 2010



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Well this past week was the Woodstock Specialty Show which held over 2500 birds. I had 8 Classic Old Frills in my club which held 40 Frills between 5 of us, I manage to get Champion Classic Old Frill with a hen i raised last year. Which the hen manage to get me 2nd up in the jr's (Kid who beat me just bought his bird the day before). I then went up against all the champions which they only place top 10 and there was 22 birds up there. I did not manage to place although i think i should have, but anyways a Modena won Champion of the show. Thought id post some pictures of my frills and competition.

Champion Frill
Owned by Tyler Weening


1st Reserve
Owned by Jerry Gregorinski


2nd Reserve 
Owned by Don Cassidy


3rd Reserve
Owned by Jerry Gregorinski


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Now some others i have/raised that are in the show.

Young Cock


Old Hen


Young Hen


Young Cock


You Can look in my webshots file to see all the photo's if you want.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Good job Ty pigeons looked good at show.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Ross, It was nice to see you there saturday


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Congradulations on the champion. Beautiful Frill.


----------

